# Cheater Chili



## bill ace 350 (Nov 7, 2022)

Had a bad craving for chili, so I stopped by the Commissary and got some stuff on the way home.

I call it Cheater Chili because it is quick, uses readily available ingredients, tastes great, and is quick and easy....

I don't want to post the recipe, because I don't want to be banned, and I add chili beans...


----------



## DougE (Nov 7, 2022)

Still looks great for a quick meal!



bill ace 350 said:


> and I add chili beans...


Ah, the great war between beans or no beans in chili. I knew a Texan (dead and gone now) who always referred to chili with beans as "Mexican succotash". I'm fine with chili with beans, or not. The one thing I do with chili, beans or nor, is to use stew meat instead of ground.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 7, 2022)

DougE said:


> Still looks great for a quick meal!
> 
> 
> Ah, the great war between beans or no beans in chili. I knew a Texan (dead and gone now) who always referred to chili with beans as "Mexican succotash". I'm fine with chili with beans, or not. The one thing I do with chili, beans or nor, is to use stew meat instead of ground.


I lived in Central and West Texas for 13 years. I had Chili with and without beans.....

No bloodshed either way!


----------



## mike243 (Nov 7, 2022)

Looks good from here, I use Chili magic and add red peppers and onions, it's always good, never too hot or blah , really good for cheating lol


----------



## tbern (Nov 7, 2022)

Chili sounds really good!!  Love beans in it too!    It's never cheating if it tastes good!


----------



## DougE (Nov 7, 2022)

bill ace 350 said:


> I lived in Central and West Texas for 13 years. I had Chili with and without beans.....
> 
> No bloodshed either way!


Given what I've seen out of Texans and the bean/no bean debate, that's a wonder.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 7, 2022)

Looks and sounds delicious! I've had chili a couple times this year but think that first batch always tastes the best. Chili at our house always has beans as well...no beans then it's just some type of soup. Made some chuck Chili last year, that was really good as well.

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Nov 7, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Made some chuck Chili last year, that was really good as well.


Chunks of meat rather than ground is how we all like it. We will eat it both ways. Orders from the wife say that chili should always be made with stew meat, rather than ground, and that works for me!


----------



## fltsfshr (Nov 7, 2022)

That chili looks good! I like slow cooking chili. With beans or without.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 7, 2022)

Bill , that looks great . I make it all different ways.  It's chili everytime no matter what anyone else says . Nice work bud.


----------



## DougE (Nov 7, 2022)

DougE said:


> Chunks of meat rather than ground is how we all like it. We will eat it both ways. Orders from the wife say that chili should always be made with stew meat, rather than ground, and that works for me!


Oh, and she likes beans, so it's chili with stew meat and beans.


----------



## mike243 (Nov 7, 2022)

I have to use ground meat wife don't like cubed or chunks, I love it any way I can get it  lol


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 7, 2022)

Looks good Bill, and it semi-home made. I've been known to crack open a can of chili when the craving hits, and I don't feel like whipping up a batch. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## DougE (Nov 7, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks good Bill, and it semi-home made. I've been known to crack open a can of chili when the craving hits, and I don't feel like whipping up a batch.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Wolf brand is the best canned stuff I've found. Nothing like what I make, but it is good in a pinch.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 7, 2022)

How's the old saying go...beans beans, the more you eat the more you toot, it's a wonderful fruit!   

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Nov 7, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> How's the old saying go...beans beans, the more you eat the more you toot, it's a wonderful fruit!
> 
> Ryan


Beans, beans, they're good for your heart, the more you eat the more you fart, the more you fart the better you feel, so eat your beans at every meal. Or something like that .........


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 7, 2022)

Chili without beans is basically coney sauce to me.
One of the better chili recipes passed to me comes from a Texas woman. It has beans.


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 7, 2022)

Looks awesome! Our house is definitely equal opportunity when it comes to Chili, beans, no beans, stew meat,  brisket, ground beef…..it all depends on how we are feeling, time, mood, or what’s in the pantry already!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 8, 2022)

Come on Bill. Post the recipe. I'll protect you from the ban hammer!


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 8, 2022)

Love me some chili. Its getting into that time of year.
Jim


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 8, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Come on Bill. Post the recipe. I'll protect you from the ban hammer!


ok. 1 1/2 pound ground beef. i used 93%


While browning beef, add garlic powder. onion powder, black pepper and crushed red pepper.

When browned, add 1 16 ounce jar of Pace Hot Picante sauce. add 16 ounces water.

Stir in 1 packet Mccormick Hot Chile Seasoning.

Stir in 1/2 packet mccormick hot Taco seasoning


Bring to a boil then reduce to a simmer.

Add 1 can Bush's Chili beans in mild sauce. Couldn't find hot.

Simmer for 30 minutes then eat


----------



## tallbm (Nov 8, 2022)

bill ace 350 said:


> ok. 1 1/2 pound ground beef. i used 93%
> 
> 
> While browning beef, add garlic powder. onion powder, black pepper and crushed red pepper.
> ...


I see your concern.  You used Pace Picante sauce, "get a rope!"  Hahahaha :P

I'm in Texas and have eaten chili both with and without beans.  I prefer with beans.  I find most people who want to really argue and get upset in TX about bean vs no-bean chili actually don't cook often and are proud of their chili attempt. 
Those who cook a fair amount understand that good is good, so don't mind beans.  They mind eating good food :)

Best all meat canned chili to me is Wolf Brand.
BUT, for chili dogs the flavor of Hormel WITH Beans is the best chili dog chili I've eaten out of a can.  Yep with beans.  
Learned this when I accidently picked up the wrong can when there was no Wolf Brand in stock and I was making chili dogs.  Was sooooo pleasantly surprised.  Stuck with it and never looked back :)


----------



## Steve H (Nov 8, 2022)

PACE!!! You're on your own buddy!! J/K That actually sounds darn good! I'll probably be sent to the stocks for saying this. But I use salsa when I make jambalaya.


----------

